# Daytona Breeders Expo



## egyptiandan (Aug 30, 2008)

Now that I'm caught up with all the turtles and tortoises, I thought I should post pictures of the expo. 













Me and my friend Dennis' tables on turtle island at the expo




Me and Dennis




Turtle sources $20,000 banner





Danny


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 30, 2008)

Egyptian tortoises





























Danny


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 30, 2008)

Fuzzy Asian mountain tortoises, don't know subspecies as I didn't look and Vic was busy. 




Middle Eastern greeks




Spider tortoises




Star tortoises








Burmese star tortoises




Golden greek




Pancake tortoise





Danny


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 30, 2008)

Leopard tortoise




Redfoot tortoise




Elongated and Asian mountain tortoises




Forest hingeback, Kinixys erosa




Aldabra tortoises




Bowsprit tortoises









Danny


----------



## Isa (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow Danny

Very nice pics

There was a lot of reptiles there, the one I went in Montreal was nothing compared to that one. 

If I would have been there I would have bought at least 2 tortoises, there was sooo many choices on your tables.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 30, 2008)

Radiated tortoises

















Thanks Isa 

Only 2, I came home with 6 

Danny


----------



## bacaraj (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## wayne.bob (Aug 31, 2008)

Great pics Danny. thanks for sharing. i wish i could have gone


----------



## Itort (Aug 31, 2008)

Great pictures. I'm jealous. We have nothing like this, not even in Chicago. I think the moumtains are browns but not sure without seeing pastrom.


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow! Great photos! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 31, 2008)

Only 6????? Geesh I see more then six in just your pictures I would have been proud to bring home.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow Danny! I wish we had something like that around here...........


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Bacaraj, Wayne, Larry, Sandy and Dee 

Jacqui I'm trying to cut down on tortoises  Not add more  With this years hatchlings and more left to hatch, I'm sure I'm back to the 200 tortoise level.

Danny


----------



## wayne.bob (Sep 1, 2008)

im dreaming of tortoise heaven. 200 torts! wow


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Danny great pics of a great show. Now I can't wait for the Anaheim show. Only one week to go. Yeah !


----------



## PATMAN (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome pictures Danny! 

That must have been a turtle & tortoise paradise. Thanks for sharing them with us. I've never been to a reptile show before.


----------



## Granolagal (Sep 1, 2008)

Wowee Danny, thanks for sharing! Soooo, what six did you come home with?? I really liked the 'Bowsprit', I have never heard of them before. Where are they native from?


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Sep 1, 2008)

man.I.grew.up.gulfcoastreptiles.as.a.kid.


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Robyn, Patrick and Carley 

Carley, Bowsprit tortoises, Chersina angulata, are found in South Africa. The greatest place for tortoises in the whole world. No less than 17 species and subspecies live in South Africa.
I brought home 1 Egyptian (an F2 to go with my F2's), 1 Libyan greek and 4 European ibera greeks.

Danny


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 2, 2008)

wow very nice pics! thanks for sharing the variety of the tortoises at the show. do you go to that show every year? how much were the aldabras going for? radiatated? is that the largest show there is in the USA?


----------



## shelber10 (Sep 2, 2008)

Cool you got radiated tortoises can you post pictures of them


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 2, 2008)

he did post pictures of them.

see post #6 on this thread.


----------



## shelber10 (Sep 2, 2008)

how much was each radiated tortoise


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Cory 

I've been going every year since 1992. I only missed the first 2. I didn't see the price for the Aldabras, but have to think they were at least 1,200 each and probably more. The Radiateds were 1,250 and up. It's actually the largest show in the world, number of tables wise, at almost 700 tables.

Danny


----------

